# Are You Racist



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Vote!

Discuss!!

I have my views, and ideas that I stand by, and I will share them in due time.

First I want to see what the rest of you care to share and learn why you feel the way yous do...


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Im not racist, I hate everyone equally the same


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

is this a joke question mark??


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

am i a racist at heart? no. its the individual your judge not the race.

am i a racist becuase its hilarious to make fun? hell yeh me and my friends throw racist comments about all the time. esspecially about black people. and oreintal asians


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

same here. I make off color jokes alot. But not because of what the person is but because of what they do..even my own kind.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

I am not a racist. Biological race is irrelevant to me.

I do believe that some cultures are superior to others, though.

Some cultures are "toilet cultures" and the countries in which they form the majority will forever be the welfare recipients of the industrialized nations.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

The problem with trying to stereotype people is there's always exceptions to the rule. For every person who fits the stereotype (whatever it may be) there's someone who doesn't.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

<--- Not a racist in the slightest.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i am racist against dolphinswin


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

My take is that the word racist is given too much weight and political correctness. I prefer to think in terms of prejudiced or non-prejudiced.

I think it is generally more comfortable to have most of your social circle the same race as yourself. Is that racist?

I don't think my race is superior, above or should rule other peoples that hold any other ethnic or religious. Isn't that non-racist?


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

*******, Jews, Homosexuals, Mexicans, Arabs, and all kinds of different ******, I hate them, THEY STINK!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

need_redz said:


> *******, Jews, Homosexuals, Mexicans, Arabs, and all kinds of different ******, I hate them, THEY STINK!


What if we were to tell you that you were African American?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I F^$^CKING HATE people of German decent.

That is all.

JK.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Need_redz was quoting Dave Chapelle... I was continuing the skit.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> *******, Jews, Homosexuals, Mexicans, Arabs, and all kinds of different ******, I hate them, THEY STINK!


What if we were to tell you that you were African American?
[/quote]

I'd divorce my wife.
Why?
Cause she's a n_r lover


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Take off your hood! Let us see your face!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You wanna see my face?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

***********!!!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't consider myself to be. I don't like the individual not the color of the skin. But I know when I see a ( insert race ) live up to the stereotypes of a ( insert race ) I usually think to myself " Dumb ( insert raciest term )."

I have never and couldn't even imagine not liking someone because of the color of their skin..............but when they start talking, game on.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> *******, Jews, Homosexuals, Mexicans, Arabs, and all kinds of different ******, I hate them, THEY STINK!


What if we were to tell you that you were African American?
[/quote]

*I'd divorce my wife.
Why?
Cause she's a n_r lover*[/quote]

Definitely one of the most epic quotes from a chappelle skit


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

What if your daughter was dating somebody out of your race/culture? Steak in your heart or WHATEVS? For me it would be Whatevs, I look at Character, never let the color get to ya, I got white revolutionaries like muslims in chechya.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> What if your daughter was dating somebody out of your race/culture? Steak in your heart or WHATEVS? For me it would be Whatevs, I look at Character, never let the color get to ya, I got white revolutionaries like muslims in chechya.


If anybody's gonna sleep with my daughter it's gonna be ME!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

hahahhahah


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> What if your daughter was dating somebody out of your race/culture? Steak in your heart or WHATEVS? For me it would be Whatevs, I look at Character, never let the color get to ya, I got white revolutionaries like muslims in chechya.


If anybody's gonna sleep with my daughter it's gonna be ME!
[/quote]

Or her brother. Keep it safe, keep it in the family.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Uncle Jesse said:


> I don't consider myself to be. I don't like the individual not the color of the skin. But I know when I see a ( insert race ) live up to the stereotypes of a ( insert race ) I usually think to myself " Dumb ( insert raciest term )."
> 
> I have never and couldn't even imagine not liking someone because of the color of their skin..............but when they start talking, game on.


X2.a dumbass is a dumbass no matter what color they are.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im not the slightest bit racist, but after living in newark nj for 4 years of college, I realize that stereotypes are there for a reason. I do however give everyone the benefit of the doubt. But when a random black person walks in front of my car, im not surprised. When an asian woman cuts me off in traffic .... im not surprised. I dont hate tho, it just is what it is.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I am not a racist. Biological race is irrelevant to me.
> 
> I do believe that some cultures are superior to others, though.
> 
> Some cultures are "toilet cultures" and the countries in which they form the majority will forever be the welfare recipients of the industrialized nations.


I concur


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Piranha Dan said:


> The problem with trying to stereotype people is there's always exceptions to the rule. For every person who fits the stereotype (whatever it may be) there's someone who doesn't.


Pretty much agree with that...


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I judge people on their actions, not the colour of their skin.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

need_redz said:


> *******, Jews, Homosexuals, *Mexicans*, Arabs, and all kinds of different ******, I hate them, THEY STINK!


You include Mexicans here but lemme tell you you dont know a bit about mexican society, mexican ain't a race mexican is a nationallity just as american, american includes white, black, hispanics, asians, etc, etc, just as mexican nationallity does.... I could tell you that there's about between a 10% to 20% of mexico's population who are caucasic. Even if you knew some of those caucasic mexicans you wouldnt know they're mexicans, they dont fit in in the stereotype of the mexican you are accostumed to.

Look some White Mexicans:






This is Luis Miguel, the best Mexican singer:






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCvJwzDQTBM&feature=branded

here's Luis Miguel with his wife Arceli Arambula, our Pitt-Jolie version:



















And this is a pict of my dad, he's blond and green eyed, of spanish and french heritage:










My grand father, (My mom's dad) with french and spanish heritage too:










My wife and son.










And you've seen my picts in the mug shot thread.

Does any of these people look like the regular wet backs that you guys know?????.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

To me they look like your typical tortilla eaters except their set in a different time period.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> To me they look like your typical tortilla eaters except their set in a different time period.


Tortillas are delicious, yes I'm a tortilla eater youy should try real tortillas instead of that crappy Taco bell stuff..... Mexican gastronomy is one of the best in the world...what do you guys eat at afganistan?..... ohhh sorry I forgot you dont have nothing to eat there....sorry!!.

Good for you, you live in Canada and got saved from starvation...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

We eat bullets in Afghanistan.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Danny, really kid? You and I both know your a mall ninja!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I am whatever your wife wants me to be 06. I think I was a cowboy last week when we were roleplaying. If you dont have anything relevant to offer to this thread, I suggest you move on. Got it?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

well someones a bit hostile this evening...I had no idea you would report me to the mods for calling you a "mall ninja" lol...Look at the kids response after he got me a warning...yeah your a bad-ass thats fighting for your so called county of Afghanistan, your just doing it from your couch in Canada.







Grade A Bad Ass!


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

tell me youre joking about being reported for calling him a mall ninja.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I am a racist bitch


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I never reported him. The mods are probably just targeting him.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

You know something? i`m fking fed up of some americans all the time refering to us mexicans as if we were a nation of brown people.

Take a look at these pictures, you might think they're not mexicans but guess what?..They are in fact!!!.

http://mexicocriollo.mforos.com/1764001/8703563-fotos-de-gente-de-tu-ciudad/?pag=21

http://mexicocriollo.mforos.com/1764001/8703563-fotos-de-gente-de-tu-ciudad/?pag=20

Im tired out of some white americans calling us *******, greasers, stinking mexicans and sh*t like that...What you dont know is that millions of us are just as white as the whiter american. You only show ignorance if you preach that sh*t.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

calm your self amigo. ignorant people are everywhere. can get away from them so just ignore them and move on.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Awwwwwwww white envy?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Dear,

Americans










WE ARE JUST AS WHITE AS YOU!


Signed,

Mexicans


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Armand_caribe said:


> You know something? i`m fking fed up of some americans all the time refering to us mexicans as if we were a nation of brown people.
> 
> Take a look at these pictures, you might think they're not mexicans but guess what?..They are in fact!!!.
> 
> ...


So some of you are whiter, but you all have creepy glowing red eyes?








I kid, I kid, and totally agree. Like I said above, one of the reason's stereotyping/racisim is illogical is that there's always an exception to the rule. There's assholes of every color.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Tanner you little creep, just remember that Miss universe is Mexican:








Her name is Jimena Navarrete.










This is one more proof of what I'm saying above.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> Dear,
> 
> Americans
> 
> ...












its so funny how armando totally missed the joke at the beginning of the whole thing


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

im racist... but only against canadians









jk


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Armand_caribe said:


> You know something? i`m fking fed up of some americans all the time refering to us mexicans as if we were a nation of brown people.
> 
> Take a look at these pictures, you might think they're not mexicans but guess what?..They are in fact!!!.
> 
> ...


Pot meet kettle


----------



## gewoon_rik (Mar 19, 2010)

the color is only skindeep ;-)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

"HALLO MY NAME IS Speakyourmind I AM FROM AFGHANISTAN OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CHINY MUTHAFUCKA OOOOOOOOOOOOO CHINY MUTHAFUCKAA,,,, IM REALLLLY A PAKIIIIII FROM AFGHANISTAN"

-Mattones


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Trigga said:


> Dear,
> 
> Americans
> 
> ...












its so funny how armando totally missed the joke at the beginning of the whole thing
[/quote]

Nope man I didnt miss that, it is only that we have a said:

"De borma en broma la verdad se asoma".... Translated means more or less this: "frome jibe to jibe thuth pops out".

You can be making fun or something but in the bottom of your feelings your real way of thinking shows.

I hope I have made myself clear.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

you are only fueling the fire man.....

Me personally could care less......I'm only racist to those who act racist towards me......


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Actually Im not mad, its only I think this is a good topic to discuss, not argue about.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I hate everyone.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I hate everyone.


couldnt tell


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I hate everyone.


I think its reversed, everyone hates you.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^







made my day


----------

